# HOw to make my function keys work!



## javiboy (Jan 14, 2007)

I've got a VAIO VGN-B150FP, wich i just bought, the problem is that the keybord function keys don't work!!!:upset: , i cant modify the volume, the brightness etc...:4-dontkno Can someone Help ME???


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

moved you to laptops,try a search of the forum i think this has been solved before


----------



## javiboy (Jan 14, 2007)

*i cant find it*

sorry, i cant find the solution to my problem... ANYONE???:4-dontkno


----------



## 8210GUY (Aug 29, 2006)

Shot in the dark here, but some keyboards are multi function, have you tried holding the shift key before pressing the function key ?


----------



## javiboy (Jan 14, 2007)

*Still NOt Working*

Sorry, but it's still not working, i think a driver is missing.. But i don't know which one it is, or what to do... IF anyone knows what 2 do... I would apreciate... !!!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

read down the end of this thread
http://www.experts-exchange.com/Miscellaneous/Q_21745125.html#16010145


----------



## javiboy (Jan 14, 2007)

*does it work with mi laptop?*

In the forum they talk about another VAIO model, anyone knows if it'll work with a VGN-B150FP???


----------

